# How did your "Connected Home" installation go, part 2?



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Now that we're over 1 1/2 weeks into the Connected Home rollout I wanted to start a new poll to see how recent installs are going now that the tech's are getting more experience with them.

*Please only vote if your installation is on 5/24 or after, not before.*

Thanks!


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

No problems at all. It was my tech's first one. Seemed that I knew more about it than he did. 3DVR's + internet. all working like a champ.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Wish it was a multiple choice poll. :lol:

I voted #2, but #4 applies as well. My install was delayed about 3 hours because the installer had to track down a SWiM-16.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

As I reported in the other thread, my installation last Thursday was a breeze with help from me. The two installers thanked me for helping and correcting a couple of issues.

Their future installations should be fine.


----------



## llupin (Sep 10, 2006)

My install was scheduled for 12-4 on Saturday. Installers (2 in one truck) finally arrived at 6. They were going to replace my dual splitter with a quad and cut another hole in the wall to run an extra line through. I showed them numerous diagrams from this forum and Solid Signal to convince them that this was not necessary, and they could simply split off of the wire already in the house. They called another tech, who was familiar with this method. They then sat in their truck for 45 minutes until the other tech arrived. The other tech knew exactly what to do and was finished within half an hour (by 8:00).


----------



## Tike1994 (Oct 9, 2006)

Things started out well with the installer replacing my dish and installing the SWiM8 outside. When he got inside and started opening all the boxes he brought with him he was totally confused. Luckily I pulled up the installation pictures forum and we were able to get through the installation of the broadband DECA and get that working. This was his first install with the broadband DECA and the installer made several comments about the brief training they were given and lack of equipment he was able to carry on the truck.

Then we got to the HR20-100 in my daughter's room and hit a wall. I found the instructions on dbstalk explaining the "problem child" issues with the HR20-100 and he had no idea about it. He called installation services and they gave him the same instructions I printed for him. He was totally frustrated at this point and said he didn't have the splitter or the filter needed for the HR20-100 and that they would have to come back later to finish. Now I was a little frustrated that two small parts were going to delay the install. I left the room while he was on the phone with his office and when I came back he was unboxing a new HR24-500. He replaced the HR20-100 with the HR24-500, so I'm not complaining.

The end result was a completed install, but the process was time consuming and frustrating.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Since the other thread was closed before a response could be made, to repost 

My MRV install is scheduled for tomorrow, and I have six DVRs (12 tuners) of which only two at present are HR2Xs to be MRV'ed with the rest SD-DVRs. 

So was wondering should the installer show up with two SWM-8s in an E2 expander assembly if it would still be appropriate to press for a SWM-16 for future-proofing in case I choose to add more MRV capable receivers later even though two SWM-8s will work for the time being as long as the DECA cloud and internet router DECA dongle are connected to one of the same output lines on the same SWM-8?


----------



## Baconbeard (Jun 18, 2007)

Still trying to get it done. Had an appointment scheduled for Friday, but the guy flaked out making up some BS story about a part he didn't have. Then, I had a 12-4 appointment for Saturday, and the tech didn't show up until after 9:00 PM and proceeded to tell me that they were going to have to do a brand new install of my system due to the way it was set up originally.

So now I have to wait until this Friday. Hopefully I can get a tech who has his crap together.


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

I posted a thread detailing my problems. They will be back tomorrow to correct my installation.


----------



## kepico (May 24, 2009)

Installer came around 9a and left now at 2p - I needed to be converted to SWM as well. He let me know right away that he has yet to do a DECA install, I produced all of my info and pics from this site and off we went.

I had; 
HR23 x 2
D12 x 1
D10 x 1

The D10 got replaced with a D12 and the LNB to SWM along with multiswitch and PI.

Then got around to the DECA install;
He watched me the whole way as I installed the modules onto the HRs and the one needed to connect to my router. Fired it all up all modules went green and I didn't even need to reboot my HRs (possibly because I had the BETA up and running prior?) to see my network and each other. 

I thought I would have to call to "activate" it but maybe not?

I gave him all my printouts (he held onto them like gold) apparently they were "taught" the DECA install by video and not hands-on.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Had my attempt at installation and activation today.

Installation went fairly well. He crossed a few wires in my router while installing the broadband DECA. Once I figured out what he did I was able to get my broadband and VOIP telephone service back on. The major thing he did that caught me off guard was a software update on all units. I caught it too late and lost all of my recordings and cache since it rolled me back to 03A8 and I was already on 03B6. Been awhile since I was able to download any new releases. I asked him why he did that and his reply was that that was the only way the system would recognize the upgrades and D* required it on installation!

The problem occurred when he called D* to get the MRV service turned on. They told him I didn't have the right package and they were going to have to upgrade my package and it would cost me another $1 per mo. Thanks to this forum I was already well aware of this. Then D* was unable to get the system to work at all. Said they didn't know what the problem was but they were escalating it to the engineers and I would receive a call back from a supervisor. That was 4 hours ago. System still won't work and no call back.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't see the "after 5/24" before I voted for the last choice. You can remove my vote if possible.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

lgb0250 said:


> [...] I asked him why he did that and his reply was that that was the only way the system would recognize the upgrades and D* required it on installation! [...]


What a shame! :nono2: Amazing how little some of these guys know about the systems they're installing. Not even a reboot was necessary on my HR20/22's. If there were previously networked H24s or HR24s, those would have had to be rebooted without the ethernet cable attached.

He was probably told he needed to do an 0-2-4-6-8 for new boxes he's installing that may have been sitting on his truck and just figured it applies across the board. Someone should tell him that an active customer box already has a current release.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, with three visits it was a combo of not knowing, not having the parts, to finally doing it myself with tech standing behind me.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rsblaski said:


> Sorry, I didn't see the "after 5/24" before I voted for the last choice. You can remove my vote if possible.


D'oh! Same here. My install was on 5/13. I voted for #2, if you can get a mod to remove it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RAD said:


> Now that we're over 1 1/2 weeks into the Connected Home rollout I wanted to start a new poll to see how recent installs are going now that the tech's are getting more experience with them.
> 
> *Please only vote if your installation is on 5/24 or after, not before.*
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, read the poll first and then saw the post. So eliminate one 5th choice.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, appointment was for 12-4 PM today. Tech arrived at exactly 4:00 PM, after a call at 2:45 to tell me he would be here by 3:30 at the latest. He decided that my self-installed SWM8 should be replaced, along with my ODU. He installed a SL3 SWiM LNB. He also removed all of the previously installed connectors and nearly ran out of extra cable coming from the house! He then proceeded to install the DECA modules. All went well except he didn't realize that he had to call D* to get them to authorize MRV...took me 20 minutes to convince him to call....reran SAT setup, reset defaults on the Network Settings, reset all boxes, and MRV is working just fine!

Now the remaining issue: when he removed the old ODU and installed the SL3 he didn't have the 103 satellite loaded into his meter, so he was unable to really peak the 103. Most transponders are in the 90's....some are in the 80's....all were in the 90's with the old ODU. I asked him nicely to please peak it a little better...he said he would have to come back on Wednesday when he has a day off and after downloading the 103 into his meter. We'll see...


----------



## jeffreytz (Feb 3, 2007)

So just a follow up from my install on Saturday. The tech came back as promised tonight when I got home from work, and I showed him the diagram of how to add the splitter/DECA/PI/internet connection to the basement HR20-700 (which is the closest one to my router). It took us all of 5 minutes to hook it all up. We had powered that HR20 off when we did the install, so we powered it back up and checked the network info and it had a correct IP address, the right gateway address, etc. Popped up the right-hand TV app menu and everything is working. 

I went and checked the other two DVRs and they also had valid IP addresses without being restarted, but I restarted them anyway (what the hell  ). 

I had printed copies of the "first look" pdf and a few of the other diagrams here on DBSTalk and gave them to the tech (a nice kid from the Ukraine), and explained the difference between having the internet added via the DECA verses individual direct network connections to the receivers (which he said was he understood how internet access was to be added). He's a 3rd party independent contractor and was very appreciative of all the info and I have a feeling he'll be reading through the forums here now that he knows about it 

So I'm all set, MVR works, have internet for PPV, TV Apps, etc., and have access to the files on my HP MediaSmart Windows Home Server; and I have SWiM, which is awesome compared to my old four-line setup.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

My work order didn't specify that I needed another DECA to be connected to the internet and my installer didn't have one on the truck. He told me this was his very first MRV install and I was his "guinea pig". I've made two calls to D after he left and still haven't gotten a call back from the installer when they are going to complete this.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Had my install today took about an hour everything was working great when he left.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> My work order didn't specify that I needed another DECA to be connected to the internet and my installer didn't have one on the truck. He told me this was his very first MRV install and I was his "guinea pig".....


Same here......my thread.....worth the read. I would suggest doing some research on how these are setup/connected and be ready. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177925


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Steve said:


> Wish it was a multiple choice poll. :lol:
> 
> I voted #2, but #4 applies as well. My install was delayed about 3 hours because the installer had to track down a SWiM-16.


Enjoyed reviewing the DirecTV HR2X Wish List!


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I did my own with Ethernet over existing lan line. Really did not do anything other than sign up for it plug ethernet in. Works perfectly. Took them about 15 minutes over the phone to turn it back on once the beta period ended. 

HR-20
HR-24
H-23


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Well here is how my installation went. Be aware it is a rather long story, however there is a short summary at the end.

Having had difficulty with various installers in the past and reading about the various troubles here, I was a bit apprehensive about calling to get MRV officially installed. I have ethernet drops to most of the receivers, but there are a few that didn't have them. I also needed a larger multiswitch as I had more tuners then the current Zinwell 6x8 could support. I priced out everything from Solid Signal that I would need to do it myself, and the total was in excess of $800 - definitely not going to happen. I tried different methods hoping I could convince DirecTV to let me do it myself, and none worked. I was finally contacted by the Office of the President (OotP), and they talked me into letting an installer come out along with a supervisor. The earliest their computer would let them do was in June, but they sent an e-mail and were going to try and get them to come out on the 22nd. I asked them to specifically call out that a SWM16 was required as we have ten tuners, and that they were to use a regular DECA for the internet connection as these seemed to be the two big trouble points.

Friday the 21st we get a call confirming the Saturday appointment in the 12-4 pm window. Saturday arrives and after saying they were on their way several times, they finally arrived about 3:45. They did a quick look over of the current set up, and confirmed the required dish swap out and tuner count. It turned out though they didn't have a SWM16 - the DirecTV rep from the OotP placed it in the comments instead of as a line item. They at first said they could use two SWM8s and an expander until I reminded them that DECA wouldn't pass between the two. Turns out they did have some SWM16s available, but they weren't scanned into the warehouse and they wouldn't show up on the work orders. They were instead locked in a safe in someones office (someone above the supervisor that came with the technician). They wouldn't be able to do anything, but they would get one and rescheduled for Monday the 24th. They told us we should see if we could get our HR20-100 and HR21-200 swapped for new HR24s, partly because they insisted the HR20 wouldn't work - even after I explained exactly how it would need to be connected to the DECA. The tech stated they were off on Monday, so someone else would be there, but the supervisor stated it was likely they would be the supervisor to return.

Monday arrives and I make contact again with the OotP, and explain about the wasted visit on Saturday and how they mentioned trying to get the HR20 and HR21 added to the work order to be swapped. Well, I was told no more freebies as I recently was trying get them to swap three currently inactive H20s for new models. The H20s had toasted their access cards and didn't work properly, but I wanted to replace a legacy HD Samsung receiver, an old SD Sony box, and add one new one and I was trying to get working boxes in exchange for my bad ones. They activated one H20 and did a swap for that one, and did upgrades for the other two at no cost other then the $20 shipping. I received an H21 (that shows on my account as owned - ) and two H23s, so I wasn't too surprised about not getting any more deals. I was ticked off though as my Saturday afternoon was wasted, but whatever.

The afternoon rolls around, and we hear from the installer that they would arrive about 2:30. They actually did, and things looked like they might be looking up. They were even going to see if I could get a signal from the 119º, as I knew that some of the music stations were there, and as we have the Premier package I thought we should have access to all we are paying for. Things however started to go down hill from there. They insisted the HR20-100 wouldn't work and didn't even try it - they were going to swap it for a HR24 :bang. They said since the HR20 was owned, it would be, and there would be no charge - I was thinking yeah right. Things started to seem okay again - they got the slimline 3 dish and LNB up with no trouble, and while they had been working on that I stated I was going to go and remove the BBC adapters and unplug the receivers. They got the SWM16 and splitters connected, replaced the HR20, and began installing the DECAs. Again things went down hill a bit - they connected them with out plugging the receivers back in and making sure everything was working. On the receivers they did change the configuration on, the picked that is was a slimline 3 SWM LNB, when in fact it was a regular slimline 3 LNB with a SWM multiswitch (this is minor, and I'm pretty sure it didn't really matter), but they didn't update the configuration on the others (changing from the 5 LNB). They also never verified the receivers and DVRs were communicating with each other. They said they were done, so I took a look at my online account to see how things were showing up. There was a charge for the HR24 and surprise, surprise it said it was leased :nono2:. I told them I was going to call and check on things before signing anything . I called the regular support number and asked for the access card department, if the HR24 was going to cost us and also be leased I wanted them to swap it back, and at least try the HR20 - if for whatever reason they didn't get it to work I would have had them leave the proper hardware and get it working myself. Well the access card person said they shouldn't have replaced the HR20 - it was supported for MRV and wasn't on the work order to be replaced. She credited back the charge for the new receiver, and also made the HR24 owned because they weren't suppose to do what they did . Once everything went through and I could verify the credits on the website, I signed the paperwork, and they left.

I began looking over the configuration of the HR24, and I noticed that multiroom was missing. It was also missing from the other receivers and DVR. so I took a quick look online and found it wasn't activated - this is when I discovered they didn't test things. Fortunately the equipment upgrade were in place according to the computer, so I was able to activate it, sent a refresh receivers request, and then proceeded to test things out. Things actually seem to work, so I won't have to deal with them anymore at this point :hurah:.

*Summary* - if you had an HR20 that was on your account as owned, it was swapped, and that swap wasn't on the work order - make sure you weren't charged for it. Also talk to the access card department - you may be able to get them to change the replacement to owned as the tech did something they shouldn't have done.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Installer called. No SMW-16's in stock. I had to wait a week for install to hear this.


----------



## bigmac94 (Aug 18, 2006)

"bigmac - you were down for a couple of days?"
Yep.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Installer just left and everything is working great. He showed up on time, showed me his ID before he came in the house and point by point set the system up. This was his FIRST MRV installation.

I watched (of course) the entire thing and found him to be very thorough as he installed new cabling to DVR's, SWM, etc. He also removed the LNB bar from the Slimline dish and replaced it with a new LNB - only one ; reaimed dish and came inside.

I had him move the DVR from Family Room to bedroom, and he installed a brand new HR24-500 in Family Room. 

The only problem he had was getting the bedroom dvr recognized for multi-room use. He had a hand drawing to show him how to hook it up. After several phone calls to supervisors, he found that he had the DECA set up as his supervisor had told him to but it was incorrect. Another supervisor told him how it should be installed, and once he changed it, everything worked. It took him about 2 1/2 hours. Considering it was his first MRV it went very well. All my transponders are between 95-100.

I am very happy with the installer and D* TV .


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

Got a Whole Home DVR Service install 5/22 - installer said I was his first to request MRV + a broadband connection. Replaced my H20-100 with an H24-100 and my D11 (don't laugh) with a D12. Added a DECA to my HR22-100. Replaced my dish with the SWiM LNB, added PI just before my HR20-700, DECA to the HR20-700, and after we talked options on the broadband connection (first option was to run another line fm the SWM8 to the router), (2nd option was to upgrade my D11 adjacent to the router to an H24 for an additional $49 and no need to drill any holes in walls or run any more cables), I agreed to the H24 upgrade. He then connected the H24 ethernet port to the router - no PI, no DEC between. That H24 can actually connect to the Internet, but none of my other receivers can. I have static IP addresses assigned, but none will connect. I do have MRV ability on all capable systems, except the H24 next to the router. Reset the router, reset the receivers multiple times, all to no avail. When the installer left he said I needed to call D* to have them enable On Demand. I called them a few hours later and they said it was already enabled and that they'd call the installers supervisor to arrange another appt. to correct the installation to allow all receivers to see the internet and access On Demand. My HR20-700 in a different room does not pass the Internet connection test, but shows On Demand channels, categories, etc. When I select an On Demand program to download (free episode), I'm given the option to Record, which I select and am them prompted with "Downloading is currently paused" with OK or "Add to Queue" as options. No matter what I select, nothing happens and the program is not added to the queue. I see a note on the screen that if I want this channel added to my lineup (I do have the non-On Demand equivalent in my package), that I have to call D*. Huh? On my HR22-100 with all channels enabled in the favorites, I only see 2 On Demand channels (1000 and 1999). If I try to see "All" channels it says "No channels available". So the installer's dispatcher calls to schedule another appt. for me for 5/24 btwn 4-8pm. I get a call fm the same original installer around 6pm or so indicating he'll be at the house btwn 7:30-8pm. He asked the symptoms again and I told him and he said that he was not to touch the broadband connection once connected and to contact D* again. He said he'd still come out as a courtesy (huh?). He called at 7:30p and said it would be closer to 8pm. He called at 8:40pm and said he was on his way. I told him to forget it - it was too late. In the meantime, I called D* tech support and spoke to a knowledgeable gentelman who inquired about the connection between the H24-100 and the router. I told him how it was configured - no DECA or PI in btwn that connection. He said I had to have one for it to work. I asked about the H24-100 essentially having a built-in DECA and he said it didn't matter - I still needed one. When I conveyed this to the installer he said I didn't need one and that he couldn't really touch the internet connection. So I'm caught in the middle with no real broadband access, cannot access On Demand and not a happy camper. It takes a lot to get me riled, and I'm really trying to be patient being a new install and all for the installer and Mastec, but I'm still not in service. If I end up having to have another line run fm the SWM8 to the router with a DECA - not a big deal. I was led to believe by the installer that the H24-100 would provide that functionality and will have upgraded a receiver for nothing. Got the lecture fm D* about all sales final and all AND the 2 year extension (which I expected). I really want to work the Mastec and D* to get it resolved so my experience will help the next customer. But this finger pointing back and forth is getting us nowhere.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

you say swm lnb and swm8, can't have both. are you meaning the 8 way splitter, sws-8 ?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

aguadulce said:


> Got a Whole Home DVR Service install 5/22 - installer said I was his first to request MRV + a broadband connection. Replaced my H20-100 with an H24-100 and my D11 (don't laugh) with a D12. Added a DECA to my HR22-100. Replaced my dish with the SWiM LNB, added PI just before my HR20-700, DECA to the HR20-700, and after we talked options on the broadband connection (first option was to run another line fm the SWM8 to the router), (2nd option was to upgrade my D11 adjacent to the router to an H24 for an additional $49 and no need to drill any holes in walls or run any more cables), I agreed to the H24 upgrade. He then connected the H24 ethernet port to the router - no PI, no DEC between. That H24 can actually connect to the Internet, but none of my other receivers can. I have static IP addresses assigned, but none will connect. I do have MRV ability on all capable systems, except the H24 next to the router. Reset the router, reset the receivers multiple times, all to no avail. When the installer left he said I needed to call D* to have them enable On Demand. I called them a few hours later and they said it was already enabled and that they'd call the installers supervisor to arrange another appt. to correct the installation to allow all receivers to see the internet and access On Demand. My HR20-700 in a different room does not pass the Internet connection test, but shows On Demand channels, categories, etc. When I select an On Demand program to download (free episode), I'm given the option to Record, which I select and am them prompted with "Downloading is currently paused" with OK or "Add to Queue" as options. No matter what I select, nothing happens and the program is not added to the queue. I see a note on the screen that if I want this channel added to my lineup (I do have the non-On Demand equivalent in my package), that I have to call D*. Huh? On my HR22-100 with all channels enabled in the favorites, I only see 2 On Demand channels (1000 and 1999). If I try to see "All" channels it says "No channels available". So the installer's dispatcher calls to schedule another appt. for me for 5/24 btwn 4-8pm. I get a call fm the same original installer around 6pm or so indicating he'll be at the house btwn 7:30-8pm. He asked the symptoms again and I told him and he said that he was not to touch the broadband connection once connected and to contact D* again. He said he'd still come out as a courtesy (huh?). He called at 7:30p and said it would be closer to 8pm. He called at 8:40pm and said he was on his way. I told him to forget it - it was too late. In the meantime, I called D* tech support and spoke to a knowledgeable gentelman who inquired about the connection between the H24-100 and the router. I told him how it was configured - no DECA or PI in btwn that connection. He said I had to have one for it to work. I asked about the H24-100 essentially having a built-in DECA and he said it didn't matter - I still needed one. When I conveyed this to the installer he said I didn't need one and that he couldn't really touch the internet connection. So I'm caught in the middle with no real broadband access, cannot access On Demand and not a happy camper. It takes a lot to get me riled, and I'm really trying to be patient being a new install and all for the installer and Mastec, but I'm still not in service. If I end up having to have another line run fm the SWM8 to the router with a DECA - not a big deal. I was led to believe by the installer that the H24-100 would provide that functionality and will have upgraded a receiver for nothing. Got the lecture fm D* about all sales final and all AND the 2 year extension (which I expected). I really want to work the Mastec and D* to get it resolved so my experience will help the next customer. But this finger pointing back and forth is getting us nowhere.


Your installer is confused. He's trying to use the H24 as bridge between the deca cloud and the internet. That won't work.

You must have another deca with a power supply to be that bridge.

Forwhatever reason, it seems to be a big confusion point in a lot of locations.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

aguadulce said:


> Got a Whole Home DVR Service install 5/22 - installer said I was his first to request MRV + a broadband connection. Replaced my H20-100 with an H24-100 and my D11 (don't laugh) with a D12. Added a DECA to my HR22-100. Replaced my dish with the SWiM LNB, added PI just before my HR20-700, DECA to the HR20-700, and after we talked options on the broadband connection (first option was to run another line fm the SWM8 to the router), (2nd option was to upgrade my D11 adjacent to the router to an H24 for an additional $49 and no need to drill any holes in walls or run any more cables), I agreed to the H24 upgrade. He then connected the H24 ethernet port to the router - no PI, no DEC between. That H24 can actually connect to the Internet, but none of my other receivers can. I have static IP addresses assigned, but none will connect. I do have MRV ability on all capable systems, except the H24 next to the router. Reset the router, reset the receivers multiple times, all to no avail. When the installer left he said I needed to call D* to have them enable On Demand. I called them a few hours later and they said it was already enabled and that they'd call the installers supervisor to arrange another appt. to correct the installation to allow all receivers to see the internet and access On Demand. My HR20-700 in a different room does not pass the Internet connection test, but shows On Demand channels, categories, etc. When I select an On Demand program to download (free episode), I'm given the option to Record, which I select and am them prompted with "Downloading is currently paused" with OK or "Add to Queue" as options. No matter what I select, nothing happens and the program is not added to the queue. I see a note on the screen that if I want this channel added to my lineup (I do have the non-On Demand equivalent in my package), that I have to call D*. Huh? On my HR22-100 with all channels enabled in the favorites, I only see 2 On Demand channels (1000 and 1999). If I try to see "All" channels it says "No channels available". So the installer's dispatcher calls to schedule another appt. for me for 5/24 btwn 4-8pm. I get a call fm the same original installer around 6pm or so indicating he'll be at the house btwn 7:30-8pm. He asked the symptoms again and I told him and he said that he was not to touch the broadband connection once connected and to contact D* again. He said he'd still come out as a courtesy (huh?). He called at 7:30p and said it would be closer to 8pm. He called at 8:40pm and said he was on his way. I told him to forget it - it was too late. In the meantime, I called D* tech support and spoke to a knowledgeable gentelman who inquired about the connection between the H24-100 and the router. I told him how it was configured - no DECA or PI in btwn that connection. He said I had to have one for it to work. I asked about the H24-100 essentially having a built-in DECA and he said it didn't matter - I still needed one. When I conveyed this to the installer he said I didn't need one and that he couldn't really touch the internet connection. So I'm caught in the middle with no real broadband access, cannot access On Demand and not a happy camper. It takes a lot to get me riled, and I'm really trying to be patient being a new install and all for the installer and Mastec, but I'm still not in service. If I end up having to have another line run fm the SWM8 to the router with a DECA - not a big deal. I was led to believe by the installer that the H24-100 would provide that functionality and will have upgraded a receiver for nothing. Got the lecture fm D* about all sales final and all AND the 2 year extension (which I expected). I really want to work the Mastec and D* to get it resolved so my experience will help the next customer. But this finger pointing back and forth is getting us nowhere.


Here's what you need to get you going. You need a two way splitter and a DECA with Power Inserter. Split the line that is currently going to the H24. One end goes to H24 and the other goes to the DECA and PI, which you connect to your router. You should be good to go. It seems the installer thought that the H24 was able to route the broadband between the ethernet and coax ports on the H24. I think connecting the ethernet port on the H(R) disables the built in DECA.


----------



## tjbtexas (Nov 3, 2006)

I had already installed a SWMLNB myself, so just ordered the DECA units from SS and installed them. Called D*TV and had them activate as "Supported". install and phone call = 30 mins.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

aguadulce said:


> Got a Whole Home DVR Service install 5/22 - installer said I was his first to request MRV + a broadband connection. Replaced my H20-100 with an H24-100 and my D11 (don't laugh) with a D12. Added a DECA to my HR22-100. Replaced my dish with the SWiM LNB, added PI just before my HR20-700, DECA to the HR20-700, and after we talked options on the broadband connection (first option was to run another line fm the SWM8 to the router), (2nd option was to upgrade my D11 adjacent to the router to an H24 for an additional $49 and no need to drill any holes in walls or run any more cables), I agreed to the H24 upgrade. He then connected the H24 ethernet port to the router - no PI, no DEC between. That H24 can actually connect to the Internet, but none of my other receivers can. I have static IP addresses assigned, but none will connect. I do have MRV ability on all capable systems, except the H24 next to the router. Reset the router, reset the receivers multiple times, all to no avail. When the installer left he said I needed to call D* to have them enable On Demand. I called them a few hours later and they said it was already enabled and that they'd call the installers supervisor to arrange another appt. to correct the installation to allow all receivers to see the internet and access On Demand. My HR20-700 in a different room does not pass the Internet connection test, but shows On Demand channels, categories, etc. When I select an On Demand program to download (free episode), I'm given the option to Record, which I select and am them prompted with "Downloading is currently paused" with OK or "Add to Queue" as options. No matter what I select, nothing happens and the program is not added to the queue. I see a note on the screen that if I want this channel added to my lineup (I do have the non-On Demand equivalent in my package), that I have to call D*. Huh? On my HR22-100 with all channels enabled in the favorites, I only see 2 On Demand channels (1000 and 1999). If I try to see "All" channels it says "No channels available". So the installer's dispatcher calls to schedule another appt. for me for 5/24 btwn 4-8pm. I get a call fm the same original installer around 6pm or so indicating he'll be at the house btwn 7:30-8pm. He asked the symptoms again and I told him and he said that he was not to touch the broadband connection once connected and to contact D* again. He said he'd still come out as a courtesy (huh?). He called at 7:30p and said it would be closer to 8pm. He called at 8:40pm and said he was on his way. I told him to forget it - it was too late. In the meantime, I called D* tech support and spoke to a knowledgeable gentelman who inquired about the connection between the H24-100 and the router. I told him how it was configured - no DECA or PI in btwn that connection. He said I had to have one for it to work. I asked about the H24-100 essentially having a built-in DECA and he said it didn't matter - I still needed one. When I conveyed this to the installer he said I didn't need one and that he couldn't really touch the internet connection. So I'm caught in the middle with no real broadband access, cannot access On Demand and not a happy camper. It takes a lot to get me riled, and I'm really trying to be patient being a new install and all for the installer and Mastec, but I'm still not in service. If I end up having to have another line run fm the SWM8 to the router with a DECA - not a big deal. I was led to believe by the installer that the H24-100 would provide that functionality and will have upgraded a receiver for nothing. Got the lecture fm D* about all sales final and all AND the 2 year extension (which I expected). I really want to work the Mastec and D* to get it resolved so my experience will help the next customer. But this finger pointing back and forth is getting us nowhere.


As RobertE mentioned the H24 connection to the router wil not work. Pluggin in an ethernet cable to the 24 disables DECA and none of the other boxes in the system wil have network connectivity.

Bob


----------



## dwishner (Jan 4, 2006)

Install went near flawless for me.

- MRV enabled on all 6 DVRs.
- Installed SWM16.
- Replaced 2 HR10s with 2 HR24s
- Told him I preferred to keep DVRs through normal Ethernet and not DECA since I have dedicated switch ports to each DVR. He was fine with that.
- He upgraded my dish as he noticed a couple of my signals were low and that my dish wasn't mounted securely enough.

Only issue I had is that I had trouble bringing up one of the Ethernet ports of the HR24 after he left. I didn't have the network patched over yet, so I wasn't able to test while he was there. Turns out if an HR24 is booted without the Ethernet connected it will automatically go into DECA mode. Took me a while to figure this out. Once I rebooted with the Ethernet cable attached, everything worked fine.

All in all a very professional experience.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Called back for the third time today and finally got someone in technical. Was able to activate it within 5 minutes. The way this whole roll out was handled is ridiculous. CSR's had minimal training, installers about the same. Members of this forum had more than both! That's sad.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Smooth as silk! He left me do the TV-HR work while he installed the SWM16 and 8-way splitter. Only glitch was when I plumb forgot to hook up the RG6 to my Internet DECA:goodjob:


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Installer came at 10am (8-noon window) and showed his ID. I showed him my two HR21s and H-21. He replaced the LNB (Was the 5, now the SWM) and checked the alignment.

Then he hooked up the DECA to the dedicated ethernet line behind the TV room TV. He removed the adaptors (from the non-SWM setup) and everything is working fine. He said it was a very easy install because I already had the Ethernet run the boxes were configured from the Beta. I had already activated the MRV unsupported while I was waiting for the install day so everything just worked when it was hooked up.

Installer was really great and told me this was his fifth DECA install.


----------



## hillncharge (Jan 24, 2008)

Apparently, I'm going to have to wait another two weeks for a SWM-16 to arrive. I was disappointed when my original install date was cancelled for the same reason but I've figured since it had just went national that sh** happens. Now, I'm getting really upset because they were supposed to call & let me know if the new install date (May 25, 4pm - 8 pm)was going to work. Luckily, my husband already had the day off so it wasn't a work day for either of us.


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

I voted for no issues as there was only one small one. I will explain below. 

Installer was good. He said he had done several installs and he seemed to have most of it down. It did take about 3.5 hours to get everything installed but some of that was toning lines to identify what actually went where. This had been done previously but after we found the live ones a couple years ago the installer was cleaning up the length of the cable and accidentally cut the labels off. Previous installer felt terrible and was going to redo it but I told him we new which lines we needs to just leave it for now.

He said they had to find the SWiM16 which he had in his truck when he called so they had identified the need and were ready which was nice after reading some other horror stories. He also said they were looking for a R22 when he saw this come across and they had found one to replace the R15 I had. He said he figured this is what I would want so all receivers were on MRV.
NICE work and appreciated by me.

He had the diagram for the HR20-100 and this was his first. He did it like Option #1 and this worked so no band stop filter was needed. He left me one just in case it did stop working and I had to change it around.

Only issue was the R22-200 could not see the internet. He left as it was after 7:30 but said he would call me tomorrow once he had talked to his supervisor and other installers in the area as he figured he was doing something wrong as he had not hooked and R22 to the internet before. After he left I posted here asking for help which was provided (thanks to all), I swapped to ethernet port #2 the bottom one and it started work fine and all was right in MRV land. So tomorrow when he calls and I bet he does as he gave me his cell phone number as well as he said if I had any issues to call him direct over the next few days and he would come out and help in any way he could. 
I plan on e-mailing his supervisor as he left me a sheet with the information and I told him he had done a nice job and I would send a note to his supervisor letting him know I was happy with his efforts and installation ability.

So no issues and all DVRS see each other and the H24 see all 4 DVRS. I got a R22 out of it as well. It may not be a HR24 but it works for now.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

The only equipment the installer showed up with was DECAs. He seemed to think that's all he'd need to install.
He didn't have anything else with him. No SWiM16 which was necessary. He seemed to assume my setup probably already had one since I had a new HR24-500. Otherwise I have a 5 DVR setup which he was aware of.

He also seemed to think he could use a SWiM expander to two SWiM8s, but I explained to him that it wouldn't work, he needed a SWiM 16.
He called his supervisor who then explained to him he needed a SWiM16. Other than this one particular item, he seemed well trained for the setup. But this was his fist actual MRV job.

Will return tomorrow.

UPDATE:
Installer returned next day with SWiM16, splitters, and an everything he needed.

Installed SWIM 16 + splitters.
Installed DECAs
Updated the software on all 5 DVRs.
Only snag: Had to call DirecTV to turn on MRV on the account.
Done, took about 90 min.

I'm happy, it works well.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

I meant to add something to prove the access card being changed to an additional receiver did go to the HR24. I also noticed that the access card number they show for the DVR charge doesn't match, but it does match one of our H23s .










Did anyone else get their HR24 changed to owned if it was swapped for an owned HR20, or was I lucky?


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

I voted cancelled. Details here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178067


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

Had a simple install. MRV for HR20-700 and HR21-700 and replaced an older H model. He arrived at 1155 for a 12-4 window period. Was polite and professional. My house was his first MRV and actually the first in his service area (rural Az), or so he said. He was done before 2pm. Everything works better than my previous wired ethernet MRV setup. I called for the appt on Sunday night for a Tuesday setup. total cost was 107. I was a little worried after reading all the posts, but more so that I might lose recordings. Everything turned out fine.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hitokage said:


> [...] Did anyone else get their HR24 changed to owned if it was swapped for an owned HR20, or was I lucky?


I know if you have the protection plan, owned receiver replacements keep the "owned" status.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My Internet is finally hooked up. Third tech said he'd have to reschedule because he didn't have a broadband deca, which is why the second tech had to reschedule. But this time he was open to hooking up a standard deca with me telling him how to do it, and which injector to use. I was surprised I had to convince him not to use the other ethernet jack on the DVR.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> I know if you have the protection plan, owned receiver replacements keep the "owned" status.


I've never had the protection plan. I also didn't really want the receiver swapped as I'm working on something and may have needed it. I was thinking of getting an additional DVR though, but I was told no more deals or freebies for me. At that point I was considering get one from Overstock.com with the extra discount that was mentioned on these forums.

When the second group (installer and supervisor) arrived Monday afternoon (the first was that past Saturday) they said my HR20-100 wouldn't work, and insisted on replacing it - they never tried the current official connection method or the original solution. I had already gone over how to connect it with the last group, and since they insisted it would be free and owned I let them do it.

Before they left I checked my account online, and saw a few problems with what they said versus what was listed as charges - big surprise there. I called and spoke to the access card department, was told they shouldn't have done what they did (the HR20-100 is compatible), and because of that I wouldn't pay for the replacement and it would be changed to owned. They never even mentioned the protection plan - maybe I got lucking playing access card department CSR roulette? Maybe I should have bought a lotto ticket that day too.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hitokage said:


> [...] They never even mentioned the protection plan - maybe I got lucking playing access card department CSR roulette? Maybe I should have bought a lotto ticket that day too.


Ya. In that case, it clearly wasn't your decision to replace it as part of the WH upgrade.

I just wonder what your options are if an owned receiver simply fails and you don't have the protection plan.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Installer did not know how to connect the DECA to the router and the rest of the network, but great real time help from the forum made it go smooth.


----------



## abramma (Nov 14, 2008)

Components: 

H24 Replacing a 12-year-old RCA receiver
DECA for HR20-100
DECA for Network Connection
New SWM LNB
New D12 SD Receiver replacing old SD receiver
R16 replacing R15


The installer had not done a DECA installation and his 1-hour training was not sufficient.

The SWM upgrade went fine, but the installer did not know how to do the DECA installation - let alone a DECA installation for the HR20-100 and the need for a second DECA attached to my home network. Thanks to DBStalk, I was able to research the DECA installation and did it myself as the installer watched. The installation took about 4.5 hours.

He had no 2-way SWM splitter for the HR20-100 installation, so we used a 4-way SWM splitter and it works. The 4-way is behind an 8-way. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## woollybully (Apr 13, 2009)

Steve said:


> I know if you have the protection plan, owned receiver replacements keep the "owned" status.


I have PP and had an HR20 replaced once. They let me keep the "broken" HR20 and gave me a new "leased" HR20. They did the same for an HR10-250. I think it's whether the tech is aware that they are owned. When they originally started the "lease" option, I had a DSR replaced where they took the owned DSR and replaced it with a leased receiver. I called DTV and they changed it to owned over the phone.

I have the MRV install scheduled for right now (still in the window). They are replacing 2 owned and 1 leased receiver. I will play dumb. If the tech takes back my owned units I will call DTV and have them switch the new HR24s to owned.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

My MRV installation went reasonably well despite a 2 - 2 1/2 hr. delay while another technician bought a SWM-16. It was also the installer's first real DECA install and complained he was only given a 1 hour training video on the system. And like many others have posted he also did not know how to hook-up the single DECA dongle for internet access and I had to show him how along with the aid of the helpful images thread posted here.

He had also heard of but never seen a SWM-16, so again with my help and the illustrations posted on the forum here it helped him. Then the second technician that bought it was familiar with it which really expedited the install. 

Had to have four SD-DVRs swapped out three R16s and he gave me an R22 that activated for MRV so the techs thankfully decided to place an extra DECA dongle on it.

So now I actually have three MRV'ed HD-DVRs, HR21-200, HR22-100, and (H)R-22-200.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I keep reading how everyone coached the installers with help from dbstalk.com. I also did and I would estimate that most installs for non dbstalk.com visitors have been and will continue to be botched in some way for a while.

The most common issues seem to be the Broadband DECA run and of course the HR20-100.

The installers are often cited as not coming prepared with having enough DECAs, (and/or the PI for the broadband DECA) bandstop filters and/or splitters.

Since the work orders don't seem to specify them, why can't they be liberally loaded onto the trucks so that they could be used if necessary? If they're not used, bring them back to the warehouse or keep them on the truck. It's like the phone company running out of phone jacks. Does that happen? 

There really isn't an excuse for DirecTV's equipment order CSRs to not be as specific as necessary anyway. They see the equipment that we have on our accounts. Each order should say x amount of DECAS, BSFs, PIs, etc. 

It seems easy for us, in most cases to figure out what needs to brought for each install. Why can't that be accurately disseminated from DirecTV to the HSP to the installer?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

mikeny said:


> I keep reading how everyone coached the installers with help from dbstalk.com. I also did and I would estimate that most installs for non dbstalk.com visitors have been and will continue to be botched in some way for a while.
> 
> The most common issues seem to be the Broadband DECA run and of course the HR20-100.
> 
> ...


Yes, I shudder to think how other WHDS installs might be going with customers who are not aware of DBSTalk.com and/or have no technical knowledge of the DECA system to help out the installer(s).

Even though with the exception of the SWM-16s which were critically low, my installers had a goodly supply of all the DECA components, still the first installer to arrive here had little knowledge of the DECA system or the SWM-16.

BTW, on another topic regarding the S.S. screens the first technician here during our long wait for the SWM-16 to arrive also asked me what "103(ca) was all about."

So I had to explain to him about the new D12 satellite and how it's 16 CONUS beam transponders use the Ka-A band.

Boy these situations sure seem strange where you have the customer teaching the technicians.

Sign ...


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, D* called and asked me a few questions about my MRV install, I answered honestly...told them I was unhappy that my signal levels are 5-8 points less than before the install. I was promised a call back within 20 minutes from the local company. 24 *hours* later I get a call from the installer's supervisor, asking me what the problem was. I explained that the tech didn't have the 103 satellite info loaded into his meter, and was unable to properly aim my new ODU. All of my signals are lower than before by 5-8 points. He said he'd have someone come out and peak the dish, but it would take several days to get someone out to do it...now I wait, with no firm commitment as to when this is going to happen.

The install tech's promise to come out on his day off did not happen. I even tipped the guy after the install...even with all the problems because he sounded like he was having a rough day...I am not overly impressed with this whole process.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

The install went well despite it being my installer's first DECA upgrade. After he was done, he brought me back outside to show me his work and took the time to explain what he was taught about it (nothing was hands on until he did my install but he knew what to look for... he showed me the green stickers on my SWiM and multiswitch and explained that meant I didn't need the BSF (Band-Stop-Filter).

I had to pay for leased HR24-500; got it after the install so I've got an spare DECA adapter.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> I just wonder what your options are if an owned receiver simply fails and you don't have the protection plan.


What seems to happen depends on a lot of different things, but I think for most people they'll send you a leased replacement and you pay $20 shipping.


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

I have an older dish (not the slim-line). Mine is with the sidecar lnb - I believe it is called the AT-9.

The installer got here at 9:30 - looked at the dish and said he didn't have parts for it. His Swim lnb change out was for the Slimline. I said that’s fine - just go ahead and change the dish. He said he only had one Slimline on his pickup truck and said it was for his next customer and D* didn’t have anything on the order to change the dish. So I didn't get anything upgraded today. 

He was reviewing his work order and it showed him that I have two HR20s and he was to add a third HR2x. While we were still outside looking at the older dish he commented – “that is not even an HD dish – are you sure you’re getting HD on the two HR20s you have now?” I assured him I was getting HD and took him inside to prove it. While he was still scratching his head “Let’s look at your signal levels – they have got to be low”. Nope – they were high across the board. He was also amazed that I had two HR20s in the same rack working off of one remote control???

Frankly, I am glad I didn’t have this guy do the install.

When I called D* to reschedule they said they don’t normally have to put anything down about changing out the dishes. The installer should have had the new dish with him. D* noted on my account to bring a whole new dish when it gets rescheduled.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> you say swm lnb and swm8, can't have both. are you meaning the 8 way splitter, sws-8 ?


Dave you're right - sorry.



jpitlick said:


> Here's what you need to get you going. You need a two way splitter and a DECA with Power Inserter. Split the line that is currently going to the H24. One end goes to H24 and the other goes to the DECA and PI, which you connect to your router. You should be good to go. It seems the installer thought that the H24 was able to route the broadband between the ethernet and coax ports on the H24. I think connecting the ethernet port on the H(R) disables the built in DECA.


RobertE, jpitlick and azarby were all correct, of course. Adding the Broadband DECA, PI with a 2-way splitter resolved the Internet connection issue. All H and HR receivers can now connect to the Internet. The same installer came back today (earlier than scheduled but I'm not complaining) and said he researched more on DECA and said I was right - needed the Broadband DECA + PI. I reffered him to the Technician Bulletin Issue 9 2010 5.12.10 that was referenced in another post. He concurred. After waiting for the On Demand guide to reload for over an hour, (after forcing a guide reload), none of my H24's can see OnDemand channels, nor does the option appear under Menu. The HR20 & HR22 can download OnDemand fine. Does something else need to be done for the H24's?

The power of this forum is amazing! My experience helped the installer which will help his next customer. Isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

aguadulce said:


> After waiting for the On Demand guide to reload for over an hour, (after forcing a guide reload), none of my H24's can see OnDemand channels, nor does the option appear under Menu. The HR20 & HR22 can download OnDemand fine. Does something else need to be done for the H24's?


The non HD DVR receivers can't do DirecTV on Demand, only the HD DVR's, which is why your H24's can't see DoD. DoD content is download to the harddrive on the HD DVR's and since your HD receiver doesn't have a harddrive there's no place to download it to.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

RAD said:


> The non HD DVR receivers can't do DirecTV on Demand, only the HD DVR's, which is why your H24's can't see DoD. DoD content is download to the harddrive on the HD DVR's and since your HD receiver doesn't have a harddrive there's no place to download it to.


That makes sense. Thanks RAD and to all!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RAD said:


> The non HD DVR receivers can't do DirecTV on Demand, only the HD DVR's, which is why your H24's can't see DoD. DoD content is download to the harddrive on the HD DVR's and since your HD receiver doesn't have a harddrive there's no place to download it to.


At this point H2x units in a Whole Home DVR configuration should get access to DOD 'Channel Menus'. They should offer the option of adding a show to your queue. You should then be prompted to choose which DVR you want to download to just like any other remote recording made with the H2x units.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Interesting and positive experience today.

Installer arrived planning to add a SWM-LNB3. Showed him I had a SWM8 and he didn't need to get up on the ladder. He had never installed DECA with a SWM8 and I convinced him to let it be.

Knowing ahead of time that one of my HR20's on the WB68 would not work on the SWM8, I had that written on the work order ahead of time. And as luck would have it, he swapped it for a HR24 under the protection plan. :joy:

However his work order showed BSF's were needed just about everywhere and since he had used them yesterday at an HR20-100 job, he didn't understand the -700 difference. He insisted on installing them everywhere except the HR24. When they all failed various SAT tests, he called his supr. Supr said they are required.

I printed out RobertE's chart at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175094 and showed him when BSF's are required and when they are not. He really appreciated that! After removing the BSF's, he put the DECA's on everything but the HR24 and then I showed him where the router connection was.

Once I called Directv to turn on MRV (he said he can't do that), everything came to life in about 3 minutes. MRV was off because I didn't bother to reactivate it after the Beta ended and I am on TC+. Figured why go through that temporary grief although it worked on wireless N.

After 1.5 hrs all the work was done, everything was working and that included about 30 mins of wasted time with BSF's.


----------



## dlugatch (May 24, 2007)

Installer came and had no clue how to connect to my router. He left to get help and came back an hour later with a 4th DECA and PI. I printed out the diagram on this forum and he got it done and working He took my printout to share with others.......


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Installer came out this AM and installed the DECA system and also a new dish with the SWM.The whole process took less than an hour and only one issue was a defective LNB.Works great and a good signal as well. Thanks to Scott from DTV, great job.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Just this afternoon as scheduled in the noon to 4:00 pm block installer called and showed up at 1:45 .Everything seemed good when he checked out my equipment and had the swap out for my h20-100 with h24 which,by the way is tiny sleek little box compared to h20-100.after ghoing outside to look at my dish he came back in and said it needs to be replaced and asked when was the last time anyone was out from Directv .I,said 2yrs ago july we added a sun room on the back of the house and called to have another line and HD box added to our service.Aqeel who is installing MVR today said that it should have been replaced back then .He even asked if we were having problems with alot of cutting out which I,said not really except remembering about last fall having a problem where the hr20-700 one tuner was not getting hardly any signal.I tried switching line in to check if BCB was faulty when switched line in then the other side was fine put then the switched good side had low signal.Called for service have protection pkg.CSR scheduled someone after checking thing from her end to the receiver.All that got done was he changed out connectors out side saying that after a couple of years moisture must have gotten in and was causing the problem especially after several days of rain.Back to today installer had a new dish and took care of it also ran internet connection runnig line from DVR in living room to modem in our office .Previously had plug in hard wired connection for apps & dod .The installer was very good it took 2hrs & 30mins.In noting installer mentioned that the MVR only been out 3weeks but,has done 6 setups and with each one was getting more familar with it.He even mentioned that he couldn,t take advantage of the new system yet which he thought would have helped them try it out and get use to it but, figured maybe Dirctv wanted to make sure it had enough boxes and equipment for the first wave of installs.in closing found out Aqeel lives 5mins away and was glad to get his phone number .


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

mikeny said:


> At this point H2x units in a Whole Home DVR configuration should get access to DOD 'Channel Menus'. They should offer the option of adding a show to your queue. You should then be prompted to choose which DVR you want to download to just like any other remote recording made with the H2x units.


Hmm. I sure don't have any type of DOD channels, options or otherwise showing on the H24's. Guess a call to D* is the next step. I can record a pgm fm the H24 and it prompts me for which DVR to use - cool!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

aguadulce said:


> Hmm. I sure don't have any type of DOD channels, options or otherwise showing on the H24's. Guess a call to D* is the next step. I can record a pgm fm the H24 and it prompts me for which DVR to use - cool!


No, I was just saying they should make it work it that way. It currently doesn't, of course.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

mikeny said:


> No, I was just saying they should make it work it that way. It currently doesn't, of course.


Gotcha. My bad. I totally misread your reply.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Well, I've now been delayed twice. First time they showed but had no SWM 16.

Second time was to be tomorrow morning, but they called today: The office now has the switch you need, but they are closed for the holiday weekend so we can't get the part until Tuesday. They wanted to reschedule after noon on Tues, but I work at noon. They agreed to come out right at 8am.

We'll see. 

It better be worth it, a SWM 16 upgrade and 6 DECAs later, well worth the $99, but man what a pain to get it done.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

masterdeals said:


> . . . .
> *It better be worth it*, a SWM 16 upgrade and 6 DECAs later, well worth the $99, but man what a pain to get it done.


You luv the convenience of MVR. But you'll quickly join the rest of us looking for DirecTV to give more MRV features.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

My install didn't go well. Can't get the HR24 to work with DECA but the rest of my receivers are working on DECA fine. See this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178318


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

I was in the basement looking at the way things were left, so I could determine how I was going to clean things up and mount the SWM16 since it's just loose at the moment. I noticed they put a *terminator* on the unused output of the SWiM power supply - which is wrong as from what I've seen here, so I've switched it to one of the plain caps left from the SWM16.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hitokage said:


> I was in the basement looking at the way things were left, so I could determine how I was going to clean things up and mount the SWM16 since it's just loose at the moment. I noticed they put a *terminator* on the unused output of the SWiM power supply - which is wrong as from what I've seen here, so I've switched it to one of the plain caps left from the SWM16.


When I attached power directly to the SWiM, I put the metal cap from the SWiM-16 "DC Power" port on my unused PI-29 port as well. Is that a "no-no"?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

hitokage said:


> I was in the basement looking at the way things were left, so I could determine how I was going to clean things up and mount the SWM16 since it's just loose at the moment. I noticed they put a *terminator* on the unused output of the SWiM power supply - which is wrong as from what I've seen here, so I've switched it to one of the plain caps left from the SWM16.


Any unused output on a SWiM setup should have a 75ohm ternimator installed.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Getting Frustrated.

The installer was here yesterday and set up MRV. Hr put the Decca set-up on my Broom Hr21, put up a new slim line satellite (not sure why I needed it I had the slightly bigger, original 5 LNB unit).

He then switched out my HR20 for a HR21 with an AM-21. He put the decca on the HR21 and then rebooted. 

On his way out the door, I realized that there was nothing done to connect my PC network to get Media Share, DOD, and Apps. He said plug your Ethernet lines back in and that will do it (I had it hardwired for the Beta). Well I put the either net into the bottom line in the Lroom HR21 and it shut down the router, no internet for anything. I rebooted everything and tried again, zap, no internet again. I rebooted and plugged in the line in the Broom, it was fine, got Media Share and everything.

Is it me?
Is it the HR21 in the Lroom?
Is it the install?

He also said something about calling D* to get Decca on my computer.

Help (Less acronyms the better)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You need a DECA with ethernet connected to your router, and coax connected to the splitter. You should not have any ethernet cables plugged from any DVRs to your router, period.

You will need to call DirecTv back and have him return to finish the job. Specify you want it connected to your router for DOD.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> When I attached power directly to the SWiM, I put the metal cap from the SWiM-16 "DC Power" port on my unused PI-29 port as well. Is that a "no-no"?


I just realized I wrote my post poorly - my brain wasn't entirely online yet. A terminator isn't needed on the power supply when it connected to the power port on the SWiM. One can be placed there, but doesn't need to be - the plastic cap can stay or a metal cap can go on. A terminator *is* needed if connected via a splitter and not also feeding a receiver.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hitokage said:


> I just realized I wrote my post poorly - my brain wasn't entirely online yet. A terminator isn't needed on the power supply when it connected to the power port on the SWiM. One can be placed there, but doesn't need to be - the plastic cap can stay or a metal cap can go on. A terminator *is* needed if connected via a splitter and not also feeding a receiver.


Yeah, same here :blush:;

For some reason got temporary brain lock because I was thinking of the situation with the SWM-8 module where you have the option of powering the unit by applying the PI to legacy port three as the E2 expanders do. And in that case you do need a 75 ohm terminating cap on the receiver end of the PI since legacy port three is sending satellite RF to the PI which it then tries to pass on to a 75 ohm receiver input.

So I went all the way out to Home Depot and spent 5.97 + tax for a set of 10 terminating caps to place one on the end of the PI to my SWM-16 which I thought the installers simply forgot.

Hey but it wasn't a total loss since while I was down in my basement inspecting the the SWM-16 I noticed one of the SWS-8 splitters was missing a terminating cap so I used one there.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

I ordered the necessary parts and installed DECA myself. Took about 30 minutes.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dogbreath said:


> I ordered the necessary parts and installed DECA myself. Took about 30 minutes.


If you don't mind, for a cost comparison with DirecTV's upgrade offer what is your setup like?

And of course you must be on "unsupported" MRV status?


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Kentstater said:


> Getting Frustrated.
> 
> The installer was here yesterday and set up MRV. Hr put the Decca set-up on my Broom Hr21, put up a new slim line satellite (not sure why I needed it I had the slightly bigger, original 5 LNB unit).
> 
> ...


Your installer is as dopey as mine was. You need a DECA at the router. The DECA plugs directly into the router. You can not plug router directly into a receiver.:nono:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

At post http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10690710&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402 which is the DirecTV Forum for installers (but anyone can look at it) there's a PDF that is a tech bulletin for connected home installs. You might want to print it out and show installers this point which is on page #2

_*"Where do I install the Broadband DECA?
The Broadband DECA (the additional DECA with the power supply) must be installed at the customer's
networking modem or router which may or may not be near the customer's computer."*_

There's also these requirements listed:

_"When and where do I use Ethernet cable?
Every installed DECA requires its Ethernet cable to be plugged into the back of the receiver or into a
router or networking modem.
Important:
• Don't install an Ethernet cable in the back of a 24-series IRD or you will disable the buil-in DECA
and MRV will not work.
• Always educate the customer to never plug an Ethernet cable into the back of an H24 or HR24 if
they are using Whole-Home DVR (MRV).
• Do not split the Ethernet cable that is on the DECA.
• If using MRV, never plug anything into the Ethernet port except when a DECA is required.'_

Maybe if they see this in a DirecTV document they'll connect things correctly?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> At post http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10690710&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402 which is the DirecTV Forum for installers (but anyone can look at it) there's a PDF that is a tech bulletin for connected home installs. You might want to print it out and show installers this point which is on page #2
> 
> _*"Where do I install the Broadband DECA?
> The Broadband DECA (the additional DECA with the power supply) must be installed at the customer's
> ...


Despite this information being out there (for quite some time), there are techs, supervisors and trainers saying otherwise. Yet, higher ups in the food chain still claim, "all is well".

Yet another example of a VP that is out of touch with reality :nono2:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RobertE said:


> Despite this information being out there (for quite some time), there are techs, supervisors and trainers saying otherwise. Yet, higher ups in the food chain still claim, "all is well".
> 
> Yet another example of a VP that is out of touch with reality :nono2:


Agreed, hopefully if the customers can get this info they can make sure the installers do the installs the way they're supposed to and if not escalate up to DirecTV. Maybe if some installers get a charge back because they're not doing things the correct way they'll get the message.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Agreed, hopefully if the customers can get this info they can make sure the installers do the installs the way they're supposed to and if not escalate up to DirecTV. Maybe if some installers get a charge back because they're not doing things the correct way they'll get the message.


I'd rather see the execs that have dropped the ball get the chargebacks. :lol:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Kentstater said:


> Getting Frustrated.
> 
> .. . .
> On his way out the door, I realized that there was nothing done to connect my PC network to get Media Share, DOD, and Apps. *He said plug your Ethernet lines back in and that will do it* . . . .


That's what the first installer did for me. They wouldn't do a go-back to correctly install my router. Had to place two separate add Internet installs because of the current phantom broadband DECA. I emailed about the excessive charges to restore my Internet connection and got a credit for them.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

The parts did cost more(175.00). I have four HD DVRs, 3 hr20-700 and an HR24-500.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Just want to add today that having used whole set up some more and it is neat .Being able to watch my list in my other 2 rooms also set up apps as well on the other 2 sets .Also while viewing in another room saw The Hill w/Sean Connery was comming on HD NET Movies and was able to set to record from the room I wass in to my DVR.To me this was worth the investment as well as the 3.00 monthly.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Had mine done yesterday. Installer came 10, well within the 8-12 slot.

Install seemed to go well. He brought me 2 new receivers as swap outs for older models, an HR 24-500 and D12. I think the order got screwed up as I thought I was getting an HD receiver. I also got a SWiM 4 instead of a 8.

Only glitch was with the HR 20-100 seeing the other DVR's and vice versa. I kept insisting that it needed a band stop filter but as I later found out there was another method with the HR 20-100. He called his supervisor and had the hookup reversed. He asked me where I the BST was needed and showed him the earlier post not knowing that Very Old School posted this http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2456734&postcount=1.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Installer canceled last Wednesday since they were out of SWM16s. I rescheduled for today and they had everything needed. I got the SWM16 installed, DECAs on every receiver that needed them, and a DECA to the internet. The installer was only doing his second DECA installation. I was able to help and to offer some pointers. I gave him the diagram I had printed out of the HR20-100 with the splitter and filter installation since he said he had to draw one in his training and appreciated that I had a good one from the PDF in the install thread. A menu reboot and everything worked as planned. Took about an hour for everything. I'm pleased with the work and am now working on cleaning up my wiring closet. No more splitters and multiswitch/SWM.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

The install went fine. I had 2 existing HR2x receivers and an HR10-250. They swapped an HR24-500 for the HR10 for free with no contract extension. I needed a new cable run to my home office where the network router is.

It took the installer 2 hours total. I have a wire chase with a pull wire in it, so the new cable run was really easy (he even said so - though he was in the attic in 85-degree heat outside). We had some hiccups on how to hook up the DECA for the router (no receiver - DBSTalk was very useful), and some trouble with where to put the SWM power injector, but after that it all worked fine. We used a DECA at the router in lieu of a broadband interface - we just needed the DECA power adapter.

The biggest problem is that I lost OTA capability when the HR10 was replaced, and the first 2 layers of customer service refused to send me a free AM21 to return that capability. I had to speak to a supervisor and threaten them with losing a 12-year customer before they relented. I hate having to threaten them just to get hang onto a feature.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

My install went fine. I have 2 HR20's and 1 HR24. Powered down all boxes prior to starting the upgrade. Upgraded the switch on the AU-9 dish to a SWiM switch. Used a SWS8 splitter, 2 DECA boxes, 1 power inserter, and 1 DECA ethernet bridge. After all was connected and upgraded, powered on all of the boxes. They auto-detected the change and configured the sat settings for SWM. They obtained their IP addresses from my router (it appears that there are MAC addresses in the DECA boxes). Everything worked as planned. Called DirecTV to activate MRV and that was immediately seen on the HR24, but the HR20s took about 10 or so mins to activate. That was 24 hrs ago and it has been stable ever since.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

My install took just over 4 hours.

I provided the HR-24, HR-22, and HR-21. (not sure why I had to pay $99)

My dish was changed to a single type; the HR-21 & 22 got hooked to DECAs and the 2 coax cables that were connected to the HR-24 now went to a power inserter and the HR-24 itself.
These hardware connections went quickly.

Rebooted the system, and no MRV on any of the machines.
After many reboots and his phone calls to DIRECTV, he had made a mistake with not updating the software on each box to allow MRV.
Each box was now forced the software update.

Rebooted the system again, and now both HR-21 & 22 could "see" each other, nothing from the HR-24.

Many more reboots on all three machines and more furious phone calls. No MRV on the HR-24.
At almost 4 hours later, it was determined or _guessed_ that the HR-24 did not have correctly working internal DECA.

Luckily the tech. had a HR-24 on the truck, replaced mine(I have the protection plan), and all is working fine.

Now I just need to connect to, TV Internet Connection Service.
The HR-21 is close to a Westell Versalink gateway.


----------



## FastOne1974 (Sep 10, 2007)

My install was kind of difficult, but we got it done. First off the tech came as scheduled on Sunday May 30 and I asked him if he had a Swim-16 for the install. He did not have that so I told him we should reschedule the appointment. He tried to talk me into adding a second Swim-8 so he could do the rest of the install. After thinking about that I told him I wanted it done properly with a Swim-16 and he finally agreed and told me he would find one and come back Tuesday June 1.

I have 2 HR20-700, 1 each of HR21-700, HR22, HR23-700, HR24-500 and 2 H21-200 for a total of 14 tuners. Also, I had self installed a Swim-8 and with splitters also had a WB68 Switch.

The tech came back on Tues. as he said he would so we started by replacing the Swim-8 and WB68 at my equipment box with the Swim-16. I had to talk him out of putting the 29v power supply on the same coax as the coax my existing 29v pi was on as I didn't think putting two 29v inserters in line with each other was a good idea. He checked his manual and discovered I was correct to put the power supply on the power port of Swim-16 and not off of port one of the Swim.

The other problems we had to work through were:

Tech left my Cat-5 connected to HR24.
Tech left my Cat-5 connected and put deca ethernet on second ethernet port on HR22.
Tech left bbc on one HR20.
In haste had 10 tuners connected to one SWS8 splitter.

Because of this forum I was able to find all of these errors and correct them for the tech so he could get everything to work. When the tech left the HR24 was not finding any other receivers, but I told them I probably need to hard reset the HR24 to get the deca to start working again and didn't have time so I would do it latter. However I had to re-run satellite setup to get the deca on the HR24 to see the other receivers.

Although they did a sloppy job he was courteous and thankful that I knew how to hook up the equipment.

One question for the forum, tech did not replace my original two way splitter with a green label one, should I request one to be sent to me?

Bobby


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

FastOne1974 said:


> One question for the forum, tech did not replace my original two way splitter with a green label one, should I request one to be sent to me?
> 
> Bobby


You will have better performance with a green label splitter. See this thread for the excellent work VOS has done testing out these splitters.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Not a great start...

Scheduled for this morning 8-12 a.m. window. About 11 a.m. I get a call from some guy who says the original installer is sick, so he's going to do the install. Well, I had already fully briefed the original guy on what was going to be done, what was needed etc....have to do that all over again. (and of course, it's not a DirecTV truck, it's a third party., so ...they didn't bring everything required (like the back plate to the new dish)

We go over what is needed and they seem to know what needs to be done...we start....oooops, they forgot to bring the back plate to the dish. They are now driving back and forth for an hour and a half to get the back plate here so they can continue the install.

At least they aren't going to require that I reload firmware. They said they stopped doing the forced download on existing installations, because too many people's recordings were getting "lost".

I'll post part 2, after they get back and complete the full installation. (Whole home(MRV)/DECA/SWM/)


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

After a rough start, I was able to convince the installer that my non-green labeled SWM8 would work with a band stop filter and didn't have to be replaced with a SWM LNB (I use the legacy ports and a total of 10 tuners) it went fine. 

It was an interesting discussion because he insisted that the SMW LNB would support 8 receivers, regardless if they were DVRs or non-DVRS and that the tuner count did not matter.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

OK...2 hours and they came back with the right parts.

Install went very, very well. They knew what they were doing. They understood Green splitter issues, special HR20-100 problems with DECA (which did not apply to me, but they knew about them).

Signal levels are better than with my non SWM setup. They went the extra mile, replaced all the outside connectors and cleaned up a non-plumb mount, as well as shortening a few cables. Observed drip loop precautions. Overall, these guys understood both the mechanical and SWM/DECA issues quite well. It probably took about 1.5 hours total, once they had all the stuff here.

I thought the new SWM dishes only looked at 3 sats. When i do a signal test on all my receivers (ignore the HR20-100, as it is non-SWM and on a separate dish)., this is what I see:

SWM SETUP: New Dish, SWM/DECA

101 110 119 99	103ca	103cs

HR20-700	90 94 88 92	91 91

HR21-200	93 95 94 92	92 93

H21-200	92 95 94 92	92 93

Secondary:
Non SWM

HR20-100	92 95 78 88	91 86

99 is HD-LIL, I think, but what are 103ca and 103cs about?

MRV performance within the DECA cloud is better than my hard-wired home network MRV. VOD, and Widgets are faster with DECA than they were with my home network (hardwired).

A big plus: My secondary non-SWM/non-DECA system on it's own dish is integrated *perfectly* with the DECA cloud via my wireless router!

Slimline Dish > HR20-100 > WET610N Wireless N Adapter >>> 80' >>> D-Link Dual Band Wireles N (eXtreme 825).

All programs from this "external" system show up just fine on all the other receivers, and play just fine. It looks "seamless".

Overall, a very good install and everything works as it should.

I was so pleased with the extra care that the 2 techs took that I gave them each a nice tip, which they both refused, but I forced it on them anyway.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had mine installed today and it went very well from start to finish.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Install went fine, prox 4 hrs but the tech did replace dish , cleaned up a bunch of old wiring from previous dtv installs. Also cleared away a bunch of wire left by cable, voomm and dish. Only thing he didn't do was program the remotes. Did have to call this morning to straighten out the bill but otherwise about my best dtv install/visits.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bratboy said:


> Install went fine, prox 4 hrs but the tech did replace dish , *cleaned up a bunch of old wiring* from previous dtv installs. Also cleared away a bunch of wire left by cable, voomm and dish. Only thing he didn't do was program the remotes. Did have to call this morning to straighten out the bill but otherwise about my best dtv install/visits.


I asked my installer to do the same. Took him 30 seconds. Of course he didn't do much. Just grab all the wire and used two tys to make two bunches. Think I'll take a pix tomorrow and post it here.


----------



## Cagpop (Oct 29, 2007)

My install went well, but not perfectly.

Tech arrived 1 hour early, my 18 yo son got him started, until I arrived. This tech was sharp, and thorough. He replaced the LNBs with a new set with SWM, and cleaned up unneeded wires. He also added a support arm to the dish, and tightened things up and adjusted the dish.

Once everything was connected, the HR20-700 and HR21 could see each other and were connected to the DSL, but not the HR24. After a reboot or two, he changed the receiver dish settings to the correct LNB/SWM options, and the HR24 and all has worked great since.

Total time about 3 hours.

This tech seemed to know what he was doing, and I appreciate that he replaced all the coax connectors, removed unused wire, etc., and beefed up the dish with additional arms, tighened screws, etc.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Kentstater said:


> Getting Frustrated.
> 
> The installer was here yesterday and set up MRV. Hr put the Decca set-up on my Broom Hr21, put up a new slim line satellite (not sure why I needed it I had the slightly bigger, original 5 LNB unit).
> 
> ...


Follow up.........................

The installer comes out today and hooks up a DECCA unit to my Ethernet line in the living room right next to the HR21, and uses the coax 2ft into the HR.
He tells my wife that there is no DECCA for the router.

I called him a half hour latter when I got home and he said it would have been too hard to go up in the attic. He thanked me, a 60 year old man for going up and putting the Ethernet line in.

I told him the Ethernet line was for the panni g25 I was getting and his answer was I could plug it into the lower Ethernet plug on the back of the hr21. Is that true?

Man I'm the most frustrated with D* right now than I have ever been.

Comments, help, beer.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Kentstater said:


> Follow up.........................
> 
> The installer comes out today and hooks up a DECCA unit to my Ethernet line in the living room right next to the HR21, and uses the coax 2ft into the HR.
> He tells my wife that there is no DECCA for the router.
> ...


No. It may work OK, but that lower port is not supposed to be used.

I'd get on the phone with DirecTV ASAP, explain to them how your installer left things, and ask them to send someone out who knows what they're doing.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Why is the poll closed? My install yesterday went really well. I upgraded two R10s (got to keep them) and got two HR-24s, a new slimline 3 dish, and Whole Home connection. I've read here that you can't request a receiver model, but I did anyways, and it was on their work order. All told, it took a couple of hours. I guess I lucked out and missed the entire D* glitch earlier that day. The minor errors were both units were labeled with a bedroom location, but that might have been their opinion of my living room, and not all of the video output formats were selected. They got extra credit for hooking up the otherwise extraneous second coax lines to each room to the splitter for future additions.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, after waiting two weeks for a technician to come out and re-peak my new dish that was improperly aimed when it was installed...I finally relented and sent an e-mail to Ellen Filipiak's office. We'll see how long it takes to get resolved...


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

mobandit said:


> Well, after waiting two weeks for a technician to come out and re-peak my new dish that was improperly aimed when it was installed...I finally relented and sent an e-mail to Ellen Filipiak's office. We'll see how long it takes to get resolved...


E-mail was sent this morning, early. First phone call was at 10:00 AM, second phone call from service/installation company was at 1:30 PM. Promised a tech visit sometime after 3:00 PM. Hopefully not too far after 3:00 PM...


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

mobandit said:


> E-mail was sent this morning, early. First phone call was at 10:00 AM, second phone call from service/installation company was at 1:30 PM. Promised a tech visit sometime after 3:00 PM. Hopefully not too far after 3:00 PM...


3:55 PM, problem is solved! Low signals were only partially due to poor alignment...mostly due to a defective SL3S LNB...replaced with an SL5S...all is well!


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Install took 3 weeks, 3 reschedules, and 5 installers. The 5th actually had the training, knew what swim was, had the parts, Did a good job! Also came 300 miles to do install. He had never seen a swim 16. He was a new installer. Only been installing for 2 months.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

My installer didn't really know how to do the install. After most of the day, het got it working. I have 1 HR24 1 H24 and 1 HR20. The H24 can see recordings from both DVR's. I cannot see recordings from one DVR to the other. The installer is gone, and am not sure what to do?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mstenbrg said:


> My installer didn't really know how to do the install. After most of the day, het got it working. I have 1 HR24 1 H24 and 1 HR20. The H24 can see recordings from both DVR's. I cannot see recordings from one DVR to the other. The installer is gone, and am not sure what to do?


You paid for DirecTV to put this in I'd call them ASAP and tell then you'd like the installer to come back and make it work.

One of the BIG selling points on Connected Home vs. folks using their own ethernet networks is that DirecTV can support Connected Home/DECA, make them earn their money.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mstenbrg said:


> My installer didn't really know how to do the install. After most of the day, het got it working. I have 1 HR24 1 H24 and 1 HR20. The H24 can see recordings from both DVR's. I cannot see recordings from one DVR to the other. The installer is gone, and am not sure what to do?


Was your DirecTV connected to the Internet? Is so, is it connected now?


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

My install went really easy:

Step 1:

My installer came by and dropped of the HR24-500. I asked DirecTV to just mail it to me since I already and 2 RG6 drops, cables and B-Band filters in that location but they sent a tech anyways. Come and gone in 5 minutes.

Step 2:

I came home and plugged the ethernet cable into the wall and into the receiver. Then I called DirecTV and a nice chap read me the unsupported disclaimer and activated the service. I went into the setup menu to confirm that both devices were enabled and seeing each other. On and off the phone in 10 minutes tops.

Couldn't have been easier.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

It is not connected to the internet now, he did not know about or have the DECA part that hooked to my router. Not sure how I get that now?

I actually got home from work and now all of the DVR's see each other. Not sure if it just needed some time, but at least it is working now.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mstenbrg said:


> It is not connected to the internet now, he did not know about or have the DECA part that hooked to my router. Not sure how I get that now?
> 
> I actually got home from work and now all of the DVR's see each other. Not sure if it just needed some time, but at least it is working now.


You'll need a green splitter, a DECA and a Power Insertor (PI) and two short coax cables.

CBK DirecTV and tell 'em he didn't hook up your router.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

Not really wanting to stay home and have to wait for DTV again. Is there any way they will send me the part and I can install myself? I have a cable run to my office where my router is. It is not being used now, but I could hook it to the last port on the SWM switch and then hook the DECA unit to it and connect to my router. Since there is no receiver here, would I still need the green splitter?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mstenbrg said:


> Not really wanting to stay home and have to wait for DTV again. Is there any way they will send me the part and I can install myself? I have a cable run to my office where my router is. It is not being used now, but I could hook it to the last port on the SWM switch and then hook the DECA unit to it and connect to my router. Since there is no receiver here, would I still need the green splitter?


The CSR probably wont. But once the install schedule is setup, call the installer and see if he'll agree to leave it at your door.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

Okay, is there anyplace I can just purchase one online? I will go through DirecTV if I have to, but after yesterday I don't want to talk with them again for a while.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The parts are not cheap outside of DirecTV -- Over a hundred bucks for the splitter, DECA & PI.


----------

